# West Coast of Scotland trip....



## mistericeman (Apr 20, 2019)

Second day of trip and now tucked up on Ardnamurchan after a quick overnight on the side of Loch Lomond to break the journey and a walk on a gorgeous Sanna Bay with the hounds....


----------



## Borders2 (Apr 20, 2019)

What was the charge for the Loch Lomond stay? 

B2


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 20, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> What was the charge for the Loch Lomond stay?
> 
> B2



Free... 

Well Barring a bit of litter picking...


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hmm, now you have me thinking of putting my kayak on the roof. Any loading difficulties?


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 21, 2019)

DaveH55 said:


> Hmm, now you have me thinking of putting my kayak on the roof. Any loading difficulties?



Not massively...
 I bought a set of J bars and intended to load from the side.. BUT it didn't pan out very well (and the J bars felt rather flimsy to me) 
So plan B was for me to hold the front toggle and walk up the ladder whilst the Mrs carried the rear end towards the rear of the van.... Then when I was up on the roof pull the kayak up over the rear of the rack protected by some carpet, then secure the kayak to the main roof rack. 
For the next trip I'll be purchashing a ladder roller for the rear of the rack.

One of these would be loverly BUT the price is eye watering 

YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Apr 21, 2019)

Yeh, Ive seen the KariTek system, not cheap lol. I travel alone so loading/unloading a 16ft fibreglass fishing 'yak would be problematical I think. Should have hung on to the 11ft Poly one I had.


----------



## davep10000 (Apr 21, 2019)

If you get chance, go down the Glengalmadale road (B8043), the Kingairloch estate welcomes motorhomes, and the road is stunning.
We were there a couple of weeks ago, next to the beach, watching the otters at dusk, and with Wild goats grazing on the seaweed next to us.
Views across Loch Linnhe to the Glencoe mountains.
Dave.
ATTACH=CONFIG]70834[/ATTACH]


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 22, 2019)

davep10000 said:


> If you get chance, go down the Glengalmadale road (B8043), the Kingairloch estate welcomes motorhomes, and the road is stunning.
> We were there a couple of weeks ago, next to the beach, watching the otters at dusk, and with Wild goats grazing on the seaweed next to us.
> Views across Loch Linnhe to the Glencoe mountains.
> Dave.View attachment 70833ATTACH=CONFIG]70834[/ATTACH]



Sounds idyllic... We'll try to have a look and thanks for the recommendation. 

Had a day in a secluded bay over at Ockle yesterday mooching about in the rock pools... 
Woke to a stunning sunrise this morning and off to Sanna Bay with the hounds and the kayak shortly.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 22, 2019)

There’s no better place when the weathers good. Enjoy


----------



## dunfillin (Apr 23, 2019)

davep10000 said:


> If you get chance, go down the Glengalmadale road (B8043), the Kingairloch estate welcomes motorhomes, and the road is stunning.
> We were there a couple of weeks ago, next to the beach, watching the otters at dusk, and with Wild goats grazing on the seaweed next to us.
> Views across Loch Linnhe to the Glencoe mountains.
> Dave.View attachment 70833ATTACH=CONFIG]70834[/ATTACH]


The last time we were there, the Kingairloch estate had dug trenches by the roadside on loch Linnhe so that you couldn't park there. There are a few spots left but not many.


----------



## jenks (Apr 23, 2019)

Ahahah! Seen your post over on the other forum... small world!


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 23, 2019)

Trip looks brill, enjoy it.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 24, 2019)

Down to the beach at Sanna Bay yesterday and got the Kayak in the water....
Surprisingly empty...


----------



## caledonia (Apr 24, 2019)

It’s a stunning spot and a pity you can’t wild there. Stayed at the Sonachan hotel a few times, nice food and nice people, the most westerly pub on the mainland.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 24, 2019)

caledonia said:


> It’s a stunning spot and a pity you can’t wild there. Stayed at the Sonachan hotel a few times, nice food and nice people, the most westerly pub on the mainland.



There were two vans that looked very much settled in for the night as we were leaving (only a very faded yellow 'no overnight' sign to see) 
Though I wouldn't personally overnight there as you're very cheek by Jowel by the locals. 
Bit different to past times when I pitched my small pup tent in the edge of the machair near to the abandoned crofts end of August 97.

Still a stunning spot though.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 24, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> There were two vans that looked very much settled in for the night as we were leaving (only a very faded yellow 'no overnight' sign to see)
> Though I wouldn't personally overnight there as you're very cheek by Jowel by the locals.
> Bit different to past times when I pitched my small pup tent in the edge of the machair near to the abandoned crofts end of August 97.
> 
> Still a stunning spot though.



First time I was there was camping with my parents 40 years ago. I agree it’s sticking 2 fingers up to the locals if you stayed the night even if it is perfectly legal.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 24, 2019)

The shame of it is 40 years ago you were welcomed wherever you stayed in the Highlands even to recommending a better place to stay, its a different generation now unfortunately. 

Alf





caledonia said:


> First time I was there was camping with my parents 40 years ago. I agree it’s sticking 2 fingers up to the locals if you stayed the night even if it is perfectly legal.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 26, 2019)

Trundled over to Ardtoe yesterday for a mooch about on the beach....
Loverly spot (nice spot for an overnight (£5 charge but nice level well surfaced area)


----------



## caledonia (Apr 26, 2019)

Your certainly making the most of Ardnamurchan. Have you been over the hill from Strontain to Glen Hurich? It’s a nice spot with parking at the old FC offices at Polloch and new toilet block. Interesting drive over the hill past the old mine workings. The roads a bit steep down towards Glen Hurich.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 26, 2019)

Hopefully have chance to have a looksy at that mate.... 
Old mine workings are always a draw,....

Just scoffed possibly THE most Westerly curry available in the British Isles....

Sanna spice from Kilchoan... 

Biblical flavour and quality scran delivered to site. 

Lush.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 26, 2019)

The old Galena mines are very interesting and if I remember correctly there’s a nice walk to and old mine site from Pollach.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 26, 2019)

runnach said:


> Cale, are these silica mines, similar to Lochaline?
> 
> Sorry, not been following all the thread posts.



It’s where they mined Galena to make lead and a by product was Strontium. Lots of mines on the way up the hill. The road over to Pollach and Glen Hurich is a cracker and not for the faint hearted it’s got some good switchbacks and mighty steep. Well worth a wee look.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 26, 2019)

runnach said:


> Hmmmm, I need to research this, sounds interesting.
> 
> Lochaline is a rabbit warren from the silica mine, very high grade, exported worldwide.
> 
> Cheers for info.



Strontium has a whole interesting history of its own.... 

In 1787, an unusual rock which had been found in a lead mine at Strontian, Scotland, was investigated by Adair Crawford, an Edinburgh doctor. He realised it was a new mineral containing an unknown ‘earth’ which he named strontia. In 1791, another Edinburgh man, Thomas Charles Hope, made a fuller investigation of it and proved it was a new element. He also noted that it caused the flame of a candle to burn red.

Meanwhile Martin Heinrich Klaproth in Germany was working with the same mineral and he produced both strontium oxide and strontium hydroxide.

Strontium metal itself was isolated in 1808 at the Royal Institution in London by Humphry Davy by means of electrolysis, using the method with which he had already isolated sodium and potassium.

But I've spent a fair amount of time exploring silica and Fluospar workings further south...


----------



## caledonia (Apr 26, 2019)

I think they are still working the mines but the are scattered all over the hillside and very explorable. It’s where Strontium was discovered  I also think you can still overnight at Arundle wood at the bottom of the hill road.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 29, 2019)

Hard work this not doing much lark....


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 29, 2019)

Great pics and great part of Scotland,  how you getting on with the kayak, thanks for putting your pics up:wave:


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 29, 2019)

Silver sprinter said:


> Great pics and great part of Scotland,  how you getting on with the kayak, thanks for putting your pics up:wave:



Steep learning curve to be honest.... 
'fings whot I' Ave learned soo far... 

I get colder than 30 years back
My balance is a lot wobblier than it used to be on the water
I'm a lot more concerned about how dark and deeply menacing the water looks 
I doubt I can just flip out of a kayak in a capsize situation like I once could. 

Maybe I should have gone for a inflatable boat rather than a pointy floating coffin.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 30, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Steep learning curve to be honest....
> 'fings whot I' Ave learned soo far...
> 
> I get colder than 30 years back
> ...



We bought a sevylor inflatable two man job for me the misses and dog last year and it’s great fun. Easier to store and transport than our two rigid kayaks.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 30, 2019)

runnach said:


> Have same, great fun. Store it in one off, these, which is handy if canoe is still wet.



Mine just gets strapped on the bike rack. Space is limited in my wee van.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 30, 2019)

runnach said:


> Pic with drinks on dash, is that Tobermory lighthouse away in the distance?



Well spotted mate.... Yes it is, 
Marine traffic has kept me busy over last few days.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 30, 2019)

Are you still the most westerly wildcamper in the uk or is it busy? Have you experienced the Ardnamurchan midge yet, I cut the grass at Bridge of Orchy on Sunday and the wee buggers were out in force.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 30, 2019)

caledonia said:


> We bought a sevylor inflatable two man job for me the misses and dog last year and it’s great fun. Easier to store and transport than our two rigid kayaks.



Looked at those as well as heaps of others.... Wanted to get back to my earlier days of sea kayaking though.... 
Not sure the 30 or so intervening years have been kind to me though.... 
Early days yet BUT might go down the route of a small 'rib' that could stand vertical on the rear scooter rack.... 
Just need to consider a small outboard too though.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 30, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Are you still the most westerly wildcamper in the uk or is it busy? Have you experienced the Ardnamurchan midge yet, I cut the grass at Bridge of Orchy on Sunday and the wee buggers were out in force.



Still here till Sunday (need to get another curry in from Sanna Spice yet) 
No midges as yet.... Been cooler and overcast today BUT forecast is improving tomoz by the looks.

Cruise ship Marco Polo currently moored waiting to enter harbour at Tobermory.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 30, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Looked at those as well as heaps of others.... Wanted to get back to my earlier days of sea kayaking though....
> Not sure the 30 or so intervening years have been kind to me though....
> Early days yet BUT might go down the route of a small 'rib' that could stand vertical on the rear scooter rack....
> Just need to consider a small outboard too though.



A friend had his at Harris last year. Great fun and tows a little knee board, easily launched on the beach but takes up a bit more room then the kayak.


----------



## mistericeman (May 2, 2019)

Dogs shattered after trip to Sanna today.... Tioram Castle for a wander yesterday.... Still bliss.


----------



## caledonia (May 2, 2019)

Have you visited Cul Na Croise beach where they filmed the failed survival documentary Eden?


----------



## Discokegs (May 3, 2019)

Great thread, the weather is making the landscape look its best, keep the pictures coming, very jealous.


----------



## mistericeman (May 4, 2019)

Bit of rain this morning BUT soon passed and back to bright clear  sky now.


----------



## caledonia (May 4, 2019)

Venison on the menu tnite.


----------



## mickymost (May 4, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Bit of rain this morning BUT soon passed and back to bright clear  sky now.





Thank you for posting pictures and updates on your trip gives one inspiration and makes one jealous but all said and done I can see and know you all are having a great time


atb Michael


----------



## mistericeman (May 6, 2019)

Broke journey south last night at Nenthead Mines carpark (nice bit of industrial archeology to explore... But hadn't brought underground gear with me as wasnt intending to go exploring)
Nice quiet park up with public toilets open 24hr and pub over the road and a community shop.... 
Not quite as scenic a stop as last two weeks but hey ho.... Lunch and last leg home now sadly.... 

Must get my main holidays booked soon ;-)


----------



## CarlandHels (May 6, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Broke journey south last night at Nenthead Mines carpark (nice bit of industrial archeology to explore... But hadn't brought underground gear with me as wasnt intending to go exploring)
> Nice quiet park up with public toilets open 24hr and pub over the road and a community shop....
> Not quite as scenic a stop as last two weeks but hey ho.... Lunch and last leg home now sadly....
> 
> Must get my main holidays booked soon ;-)



You like us hit the weather at it's best.. We were up there the same time as you for 2 weeks. Sadly we know just how you're feeling as you're leaving it all behind.. Really beautiful up there and when the weather is like it's been for us it makes it 10 times better....

Safe drive back...




Melvich Beach....


----------



## mickymost (May 6, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Broke journey south last night at Nenthead Mines carpark (nice bit of industrial archeology to explore... But hadn't brought underground gear with me as wasnt intending to go exploring)
> Nice quiet park up with public toilets open 24hr and pub over the road and a community shop....
> Not quite as scenic a stop as last two weeks but hey ho.... Lunch and last leg home now sadly....
> 
> Must get my main holidays booked soon ;-)



Sad you are on your way home MistericeMan and Other half and hounds BUT whats planned for your main holidays then as how can you beat what you have just experienced!!


Michael


----------



## caledonia (May 6, 2019)

Glad you enjoyed Ardnamurchan. Sitting in the sunshine at Bridge of Orchy and just going to light the barbie and open an Innes and Gunn. Get yourself out to the Uists for summer hols if Ardnamurchan floats your boat the Uists are a must.


----------



## mistericeman (May 7, 2019)

Yayyy back to work at 5.30 am this morning followed by usual m6 commute to the Midlands to return at 18.00 tonight has been a shock....

Deff intend to head to the hebrides at some point.... I suspect main 2 weeks holiday this year (trip to Ardnamurchan was due to not managing to take 2 weeks last year due to work pressure)
Will be a nostalgic trip back to Herriot Country (we've visited a few times briefly BUT not for a prolonged visit) and then possibly up into Cumbria....
Time for some underground exploring in the old lead mines around and about too hopefully.


----------

